# How Much?



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I know this has nothing to do with woodworking other than I would use it in my woodworking and I am not a car person. I am going to an auction on Sunday and they have the following truck for sale. I went and looked at it today and it is in excellent condition. No rust, no dents and just a few minor scratches.

1990 Ford F150 XLT Lariat with 31,600 actual miles on it!
Regular Cab Long Bed
V8, 5.0 Liter
2WD
Automatic, 3 Speed, W/ Overdrive
AC
Dual Gas Tanks
Power Steering
Power Windows
Tilt Wheel
Cruise Control
AM/FM/Cassette
Sliding Rear Window
Bed Liner

An old man bought it new in 1990 and died in 1992. The truck has always been serviced all these years and used to run errands but was parked in a garage when not being used. What would you give for it????


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I dought even in prime condition if it would bring more than $3500 to $4500. after all its 18 years old . just dont bid crasy and maybe you get a good deal on it…..............Schloemoe


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

we can see that the truck was driven for short errands and so that is good as it got the oil and lubrication spread around…even though it is short in mileage, its still 18 years old…so hope for low bids and i would stay under 3500…it sounds like a very nice truck…hope you win …of coarse if you do , we need pictures with the bed full of wood of coarse…as this is a wood working site…or a new tool in the back…lol…grizz


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

5 grand


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

18 years old under $2000


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

If you buy it, check to see if the cruise control has been changed out by the Ford dealer. My F150's cruise control shorted out and burnt my house to the ground. A lot of folks lost their homes and a few their life.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Tom this is in Canada about the same millage and condition for $2800, 16000KM is 9500 miles

More DetailsDescription: Wholesale Clearance Vehicle - Wholesale - Requires Inspection - Value priced - take for inspection at your own garage in advance of purchase, Riverside Nissan/Comox Valley RV, Toll Free 800-595-1988, [email protected] Riverside Nissan/Comox Valley RV, Toll Free 800-595-1988, Push Pull Drag $2,000 Minimum Trade-In value on all used vehicles - excluding new,demo,courtesy and clearance vehicles

TechnicalYear: 1989
Make: FORD

Model: F-150
Exterior Colour: Red

Fuel type: Gas
Drive: 2WD

Doors: 2
Passengers: 4

Mileage: 16,000 kms
Status: Used

Body: Extended Cab
Stock number: F150 N2037A

Price
$2,800


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Tom I am not a Ford man I am a GMman


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Don't forget Canadian vehicles have the added option that they get better gas mileage because they loose weight over the years. Less weight, more mpg (or km). This doesn't help the value though. Yeah, that's right, rusting out only has a small silver lining… ;0) 
Seriously, you are going to need new tires (they do rot with no use), battery, oil + filters (oil, gas, air etc), tune-up and the occasional surprise that'll set you back some. Take that into account and bid accordingly. Good luck and I am a GM too but this sounds pretty fail. Jack


----------



## Redneck_in_MA (Jul 18, 2010)

$1000 - $1500 It's only 2 wheel drive.

If it was a 4×4 then maybe $3500 - $4500.

,Dan


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Go to Kelley Blue Book online- new and used car price guide. Google it. That's what the seller is probably using too.  It's free to use.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Kelley Blue Book don't list antiques
This is a 21 year old vehicle


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you sure? Did you check? My daughter's car is a 1999 and it listed on Kelley's blue book. Cost me a whopping 1100 bucks to purchase that beauty this spring.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's a local listing that looks similar:


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I would say $2000-$2500. If it had 4×4, maybe $3500 if it had heavy duty tires in good shape.

If it were a GMC, and older, I'd be more interested. Ha.

--------------------
Still going….....1972 GMC Sierra in "Ochra color", and I wouldn't trade it for a new one.










Good luck,
Mark


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Chevy and GMC 1972 is what people are searching for they are like an old Corvette, very hard to find.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Mark don't let go that very good looking 72


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice ride Marc!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Kelley Blue Book does list cars/trucks that are this old… with the info you gave for the zip of your town It's showing right at $2450 for excellent condition. In my area most trucks are going for more than KBB lists though, so use that as a rough estimate. I would say take $3000 with you and hope it doesn't go that high.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I read an article once that stated the cars the little old lady only drove to the grocery store were not necessarily a bargain. Reason being they never got warmed up enough to burn any moisture in the crankcase out and therefore would condense in the crankcase and create corrosion. I don't know if this applies to "newer" vehicles.
I'm with interpim myself.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Remember to have a walk away price limit and stick to that. It is easy to get caught up in the competition that develops when bidding.


----------

